# Fletching



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

bitzenburger makes one of the best fletching jigs for all types of fletching, long short, straight with an offset or helico right or left!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

it would be ok..


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> bitzenburger makes one of the best fletching jigs for all types of fletching, long short, straight with an offset or helico right or left!


Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------

